# Biotin, Silica or MSM -- does one work better?



## regina07 (May 6, 2012)

I had a period of severe breakage and shedding in Sept 2011 and started taking mega-doses (30,000 mcg) of biotin every day.  I didn't have any breakouts or acne  but I realized earlier this week that I haven't seen any significant changes in my hair, either.

The breakage and shredding stopped once i changed my birth control.  Don't know if the biotin had any effect.

Do you think Silica or MSM give better results than Biotin?


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 6, 2012)

ive heard great things about msm (topically and internally)
but silica is a powerhouse. the thing with silica is that you have to take it in its most potent form. Horsetail is a weaker silica. Bamboo extract contains the highest source of silica in the world. I read somewhere that you can actually see a bamboo plant growing, very very slowly. I think it grows a couple of centimeters a day. A notice how hard and strong the bamboo plant is, cant be broken. Also, babies have are born with a very high level of silica, which is why they grow so quickly and when they get cuts and scratches it heals quickly.Their skin is extremely elastic and soft. I notice on my 5 month ds whenever he scratches himself, the scratch is gone in less than a week. Our silica content gets lower and lower as we age (which kind of explains the wrinkles and loss of elasticity lol)
so you can try bamboo tea daily, for you silica (or bamboo extract or heck any form of silica you want) And maybe take an MSM pill daily too. Biotin is ehh.


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 6, 2012)

Silica gave me results. I just can't take the taste. Diatomaceous Earth. Search the forums. I posted progress pics. You've reminded me to revisit it, but 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## DesignerCurls (May 6, 2012)

I voted for biotin in error!  I meant to vote for silica. 

I agree with everything in the previous posts! But I also use silica hair products (just said this in another thread) or add it to my hair products. Even doing a clay wash with bentonite or rhassoul clay will give your hair a boost of silica.  I recommend rhassoul it's more moisturizing IMO. It helps with instant elasticity.  I do take it internally too.  MSM internally is good also. I can't mess with biotin anymore...doesn't give me acne but blows me up like I'm 4 months preggers! 

eta:JeterCrazed I take the I take Body Essential Silica Gel which has a tangy cirtus taste or the Eidon Silica which has no taste because it's just silica and purified water


----------



## longhairdreaming (May 6, 2012)

I've been taking MSM powder and Silica from Horsetail(pill form) for about a year now. I've been able to grow and retain a good amount of hair even with my 7months of monthly 1/4-1/2in trims. I'd never heard of Bamboo Silica though...I need to look into that. Everytime I try Biotin my already acne prone skin goes nuts so I've never taken it long enough to know of any benefits.


----------



## hair4today (May 6, 2012)

regina07, I agree with what the previous posters said about silica. Have not tried biotin as a supplement on its own to form an opinion.  I have been using MSM for over a year and although I love  MSM for the internal health benefits plus softening of new growth, however, it had no impact in lessening the shedding and breakage.  I recently went through a period of intense shedding and subsequent breakage brought on by the use of Wen. I tried a bunch of  things, henna, cassia, black tea rinses, garlic conditioners and although I saw some reduced shedding, none of these stopped the shedding completely until I incorporated silica in my diet by drinking bamboo leaf tea. As stated above by lindsaywhat, bamboo has high levels of silica. I started drinking bamboo leaf tea approx 30 days ago and the result was immediate.  Over time, I noticed that my hair felt stronger, less fragile and prone to breakage and the shedding has completely stopped.  My wash day has seen significant decrease in breakage when detangling.  My nails also grew like weeds. Best of all the bamboo leaf tea taste so nice and mild that I can drink cup a day which is enjoyable to me.  I purchased the bamboo leaf tea from a blogger named Nadege over at relaxed hair health. Here is the link if you're interested...http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.ca/p/bamboo-leaf-tea.html.  If you visit the site, you'll find out more about the benefits of incorporating silica in your diet to improve hair health.  I truly love the stuff and will always have  as part of my diet.  HHG.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 6, 2012)

hair4today thats where i purchase mine  
her blog is great too!


----------



## regina07 (May 6, 2012)

hair4today; lindsaywhat

Thanks ladies -- I ordered some bamboo leaf tea.  I know that biotin doesn't work for me --- and although MSM is great for my joints, it didn't do much for my hair, either.... so silica is it!  Plus I'll add silica to my morning smoothie.

DesignerCurls -- how long did it take for you to lose the biotin bloat after you stopped taking it?


----------



## Kerryann (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for this post i just ordered some


----------



## ReignLocks (May 7, 2012)

regina07, check out this thread on Silica: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=263757 

Apparently silica can cause some serious problems and is a no-go for breastfeeding women.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 7, 2012)

ReignLocks Thanks for linking that thread. 

I tried Biotin many years ago and it didn't work for me; lately, I am drinking MSM water, and I like the results for my joints, skin, nails, and hair. I haven't had any negative side effects. Now I'm interested in Silica. Darn you guys!


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 7, 2012)

I think in gonna order Eidon. Thanks, DesignerCurls!

Beware, ladies, that bamboo green tea is not bamboo leaf tea. Bamboo green tea is green tea leaves that look like bamboo leaves.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## n_vizion (May 7, 2012)

Hair4today, thanks so much for sharing your feedback on the bamboo tea!  I absolutely fell in love with it the first time I tried it.  I'm a huge proponent of taking supplements in liquid form because it doesn't have to go through the digestive process (like capsules), where stomach acids and other factors are involved. I think liquid is the best way to get the nutrient into our bloodstream, kinda like juicing.  

Jetercrazed, You are absolutely right about green tea being sold under the name "bamboo tea." Which is why I got so excited when I found this little gem.  These are organically grown bamboo leaves which have been prepared to release their silica "goodness" during brewing.  From what I understand, the bamboo plant is so tough/strong, that if I just boiled the leaves, they wouldn't produce the same result.  Best of all the taste is extremely light which makes for a perfect hot or cold tea. I actually prefer it on ice.


----------



## lovebug10 (May 8, 2012)

I take biotin and its worked for me. I've tried an oil that had MSM in it and it caused me to have really bad headaches. I've never tried silica directly but its in my hair & nails supplements. 

Also here's a link for more info on silica http://www.livestrong.com/article/288425-side-effects-of-silica-supplements/ << I'm not sure how accurate it is but its just a reminder that we should all be careful when taking this along with other supplements. Especially when you start exceeding the normal daily doses. We all want nice hair but we also want to ensure that the rest of our bodies stay healthy. It doesn't hurt to check with a doctor and do research before starting any supplements/ growth aids (topical & oral)


----------



## DesignerCurls (May 10, 2012)

regina07 said:


> @hair4today; @lindsaywhat
> 
> Thanks ladies -- I ordered some bamboo leaf tea.  I know that biotin doesn't work for me --- and although MSM is great for my joints, it didn't do much for my hair, either.... so silica is it!  Plus I'll add silica to my morning smoothie.
> 
> @DesignerCurls -- how long did it take for you to lose the biotin bloat after you stopped taking it?



@regina07 just seeing the mention.
It took about a week and a half to 2 weeks.

eta: apologies...didn't mean to include the other two mentions. 
And JeterCrazed you're welcome. I hope you like it.


----------



## nerdography (May 10, 2012)

I used Biotin and it's worked really well for me. I tried MSM, but I had an allergic reason to it, my throat started to close up.


----------



## ycj1 (Jun 26, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> ive heard great things about msm (topically and internally)
> but silica is a powerhouse. the thing with silica is that you have to take it in its most potent form. Horsetail is a weaker silica. Bamboo extract contains the highest source of silica in the world. I read somewhere that you can actually see a bamboo plant growing, very very slowly. I think it grows a couple of centimeters a day. A notice how hard and strong the bamboo plant is, cant be broken. Also, babies have are born with a very high level of silica, which is why they grow so quickly and when they get cuts and scratches it heals quickly.Their skin is extremely elastic and soft. I notice on my 5 month ds whenever he scratches himself, the scratch is gone in less than a week. Our silica content gets lower and lower as we age (which kind of explains the wrinkles and loss of elasticity lol)
> so you can try bamboo tea daily, for you silica (or bamboo extract or heck any form of silica you want) And maybe take an MSM pill daily too. Biotin is ehh.


Great explanation of how effective silica really is! Thank you


----------



## MangaManiac (Jun 27, 2012)

I just found some bamboo extract pills (750mg x 100 with no filler) being sold for about 11 GBP on ebay.co.uk. Once I'm done with my horsetail (I still have a lot) I'm going to purchase these. I think I will break the capsules open and add them to my daily green tea or to my raw smoothies. Thanks so much for the information!


----------



## gn1g (Jun 27, 2012)

MangaManiac why not take the pill?  Do you think it would be too much?


----------



## Anavrin (Jun 27, 2012)

regina07 said:


> I had a period of severe breakage and shedding in Sept 2011 and started taking mega-doses (30,000 mcg) of biotin every day. I didn't have any breakouts or acne *but I realized earlier this week that I haven't seen any significant changes in my hair, either.*
> 
> The breakage and shredding stopped once i changed my birth control. Don't know if the biotin had any effect.
> 
> Do you think Silica or MSM give better results than Biotin?


 
Neither did I, really. Even when I took massive doses WITH a Multivit, it did nothing for me. I did notice my skin look more luminous though. It could be maybe youre not drinking enough water? I was guilty of it and I was told that water is pretty important when taking vitamins.

Or maybe youre body already has enough Biotin and youre just pissing the rest out. I doubt your body, or any body thats healthy would need to use all 30,000 mcg of Biotin.

And as far as the poll question, I havent gotten around to picking up any MSM or Silica. Ill probably try MSM while im doing the Miconazole Nitrate Challenge.


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bumping for more responses


----------



## blackindia07 (Jun 27, 2012)

I had REALLY good results with biotin...it's what finally got me past sl. I tell ppl all te time though that idk if everyone would get the same result of it it was just that I was deficient. BUT recently I was reading a thread where everyone was complaining that biotin made them break out so I'm taking a break from it wondering if it hasn't been the culprit of my bad skin all these years... 

I also tried msm which made my boobs bigger but I def noticed that my acne got worse so I stopped before I saw any hair results. 

Now u guys have interested in silica! Lol


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 28, 2012)

MangaManiac said:


> I just found some bamboo extract pills (750mg x 100 with no filler) being sold for about 11 GBP on ebay.co.uk. Once I'm done with my horsetail (I still have a lot) I'm going to purchase these. I think I will break the capsules open and add them to my daily green tea or to my raw smoothies. Thanks so much for the information!



If you're talking about this item: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300724233173#ht_1640wt_1187 I ordered this about 2 weeks ago and it's just arrived (I had it posted to Spain) but it's not what was advertised.  The seller sent Swanson Horsetail, no mention of Bamboo and only 500mg NOT 700mg.  I have just this second sent him an email and will update you when I get a reply.


----------



## MangaManiac (Jun 28, 2012)

gn1g said:


> @MangaManiac why not take the pill?  Do you think it would be too much?



gn1g

Just swallowing the pill means that it will have to digest in the stomach before being absorbed by the body. Breaking the caps into a tea means that it will be more readily absorbed into the blood stream.


----------



## Lita (Jun 28, 2012)

I have used bamboo caps & msm...

*notice strong fast growing nails & eyelashes with bamboo...

*msm powder better feeling joints & muscles..Hair growing on my face & everywhere..lol..That happens when I take 4000 mg + a day..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 1, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> If you're talking about this item: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300724233173#ht_1640wt_1187 I ordered this about 2 weeks ago and it's just arrived (I had it posted to Spain) but it's not what was advertised.  The seller sent Swanson Horsetail, no mention of Bamboo and only 500mg NOT 700mg.  I have just this second sent him an email and will update you when I get a reply.



Update on this post:

I have indeed received 90x 700mg PURE Bamboo Silica with No fillers, they arrived about 2 days after I ordered them - my DH was looking for an envelope that said 'silica' on it, he didn't think to open the plain white little padded envelope that the seller actually sent the capsules in, lol, he's so silly!!!

So I can recommend you go ahead and buy these off Ebay, I left the seller Roger excellent feedback, he was so helpful and is able to certify the bamboo is from China and 100% pure 

Will post another update in 3 months time when I do my length check - need time for these bad boys to work 

Below: First pic is of Feb-April where I was taking ZERO vitamins and the second pic is of April-June where I took 10mg Biotin per day (Apr-June) and 1500mg MSM per day (May-June).


----------



## MicheePrings (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow great results


----------



## MangaManiac (Jul 4, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> Update on this post:
> 
> I have indeed received 90x 700mg PURE Bamboo Silica with No fillers, they arrived about 2 days after I ordered them - my DH was looking for an envelope that said 'silica' on it, he didn't think to open the plain white little padded envelope that the seller actually sent the capsules in, lol, he's so silly!!!
> 
> ...




Awesome - Thank you so much!  I'm going to order these today. I'm already on a pretty intense vitamin regimen (I'm not even going to post everything I'm taking) for hair, skin, and weight loss, but these seem to be known for their effectiveness. 

I've just increased my MSM from 1500 mg to 2250 mg and I think I'm going to keep it there unless makes a case for 3000 mg being significantly better!


----------



## JazziLady! (Jul 5, 2012)

hair4today said:
			
		

> regina07, I agree with what the previous posters said about silica. Have not tried biotin as a supplement on its own to form an opinion.  I have been using MSM for over a year and although I love  MSM for the internal health benefits plus softening of new growth, however, it had no impact in lessening the shedding and breakage.  I recently went through a period of intense shedding and subsequent breakage brought on by the use of Wen. I tried a bunch of  things, henna, cassia, black tea rinses, garlic conditioners and although I saw some reduced shedding, none of these stopped the shedding completely until I incorporated silica in my diet by drinking bamboo leaf tea. As stated above by lindsaywhat, bamboo has high levels of silica. I started drinking bamboo leaf tea approx 30 days ago and the result was immediate.  Over time, I noticed that my hair felt stronger, less fragile and prone to breakage and the shedding has completely stopped.  My wash day has seen significant decrease in breakage when detangling.  My nails also grew like weeds. Best of all the bamboo leaf tea taste so nice and mild that I can drink cup a day which is enjoyable to me.  I purchased the bamboo leaf tea from a blogger named Nadege over at relaxed hair health. Here is the link if you're interested...http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.ca/p/bamboo-leaf-tea.html.  If you visit the site, you'll find out more about the benefits of incorporating silica in your diet to improve hair health.  I truly love the stuff and will always have  as part of my diet.  HHG.



What form does the tea come in and how do you prepare it?


----------



## msbettyboop (Jul 6, 2012)

I started taking biotin but it made me feel quite ill so I switched over to a hair, skin and nails vitamin with biotin and collagen included which gave me violent headaches. I'm talking lying in bed, sweating, can't see straight headaches. Even though it also dried up my acne and gave my skin a smoother texture the 3 weeks I used it, I will have to give it up. The bamboo tea seems mild so that's the next thing I will try.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jul 6, 2012)

n_vizion said:
			
		

> Hair4today, thanks so much for sharing your feedback on the bamboo tea!  I absolutely fell in love with it the first time I tried it.  I'm a huge proponent of taking supplements in liquid form because it doesn't have to go through the digestive process (like capsules), where stomach acids and other factors are involved. I think liquid is the best way to get the nutrient into our bloodstream, kinda like juicing.
> 
> Jetercrazed, You are absolutely right about green tea being sold under the name "bamboo tea." Which is why I got so excited when I found this little gem.  These are organically grown bamboo leaves which have been prepared to release their silica "goodness" during brewing.  From what I understand, the bamboo plant is so tough/strong, that if I just boiled the leaves, they wouldn't produce the same result.  Best of all the taste is extremely light which makes for a perfect hot or cold tea. I actually prefer it on ice.



n_vizion, I take omega 369 and about to start a broad multivitamin minus biotin. Is it okay to take the tea as well in combination?


----------



## n_vizion (Jul 6, 2012)

msbettyboop said:


> n_vizion, I take omega 369 and about to start a broad multivitamin minus biotin. Is it okay to take the tea as well in combination?



Sure you can.  The silica is unique from the essential fatty acids and multivitamin. There should be no concern with introducing silica to your nutritional regimen.


----------



## ilong (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone still using Bamboo Silica and having good results?

Where is everyone purchasing their Bamboo Silica and Bamboo tea?

I see Swanson's sells it.  Has anyone tried this brand?

http://www.swansonvitamins.com/SWH190/ItemDetail


----------



## vtoodler (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's a HSN supplements that contains Biotin, Silica, and MSM:

http://www.vitacost.com/fembody-hair-nails-and-skin-beauty-activator-60-tablets#productDetails


----------



## LilMissRed (Sep 6, 2012)

I cant officially vote yet.  I've just recently started taking silica and biotin together AND I drink bamboo tea 

my nails look nice tho


----------



## xomonaijax (Sep 7, 2012)

n_vizion said:


> Hair4today, thanks so much for sharing your feedback on the bamboo tea!  I absolutely fell in love with it the first time I tried it.  I'm a huge proponent of taking supplements in liquid form because it doesn't have to go through the digestive process (like capsules), where stomach acids and other factors are involved. I think liquid is the best way to get the nutrient into our bloodstream, kinda like juicing.
> 
> Jetercrazed, You are absolutely right about green tea being sold under the name "bamboo tea." Which is why I got so excited when I found this little gem.  These are organically grown bamboo leaves which have been prepared to release their silica "goodness" during brewing.  From what I understand, the bamboo plant is so tough/strong, that if I just boiled the leaves, they wouldn't produce the same result.  Best of all the taste is extremely light which makes for a perfect hot or cold tea. I actually prefer it on ice.




Hey hun love your blog btw, how much is shipping to the UK for a combo of the bags (60 days worth) and loose leaves ? I love tea so for health this perfect for me. TIA


----------



## NaturalUM07 (Sep 9, 2012)

This seems rather interesting.  I just looked up an article about Silica and it states that not much research has been done about it's health benefits or risks.  So you all may not have much success in finding academic support (if you are in college try to access journals form your university library).  So, if you have some major concerns it might be wise to ask a physician, pharmacist, or chemist.  Just thought I'd share what I came across.  

Also, I am currently using Biotin and I'm not sure if it is doing much for my hair.  I had some pretty decent growth before using it.  I've also used MSM but not consistently so I can't help there either.  For those that are taking MSM do you add it to anything (i.e. tea, juice, coffee)?  I can't stand the taste of it in water alone.  

HHG everyone.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just started my bamboo supplements.  Excited to see if this is good for my hair.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yoleee (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone having good results drinking Bamboo tea? I just got mine in the mail today.


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 16, 2012)

My nails were weak and splitting before but they're coming along quite nicely now. It's too soon to give a definite analysis on the hair growth results.


----------



## vtoodler (Sep 22, 2012)

longhairdreaming said:


> I've been taking MSM powder and Silica from Horsetail(pill form) for about a year now. I've been able to grow and retain a good amount of hair even with my 7months of monthly 1/4-1/2in trims. I'd never heard of Bamboo Silica though...I need to look into that. Everytime I try Biotin my already acne prone skin goes nuts so I've never taken it long enough to know of any benefits.



longhairdreaming

Swanson Vitamins makes bamboo silica: http://tinyurl.com/8cpbtrl


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Sep 28, 2012)

The Hair Skin and Nails vitamin I take has 3mg of Biotin, and 3mg of HorseTail Extract. Silica is listed under "Other Ingredients" so it's probably just a filler.

I used to have the GNC grand of Biotin, and it did nothing for me. And it was more expensive. This vitamin is the Target brand, much cheaper, my hair grows in thicker, but my nails are long, strong, and SHARP!

I personally would recommend a multivitamin, not a big fan of taking millions of pills. If you can find a mix of all 3 in one vitamin, go for it!


----------



## **SaSSy** (Sep 28, 2012)

MSM is the only one that didn't break me out and I noticed a difference the fastest.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 3, 2012)

Currently I'm taking all three. I've taken silica before and it made my nails grow strong and fast, even when my nails broke, I didn't have to worry because it grew back within a week. I presume it does the same for hair but I honestly wasn't paying attention. All I know is silica is amazing for stubborn nails that just won't stop breaking.


----------



## jenaccess (Oct 4, 2012)

I am talking all three since Jan 2012. In the beginning I was taking the supplements religiously then I slack up some, now I am back to my daily does.
I have faster growth, thicker hair, great skin and less aching joints.


----------



## reicee (Oct 16, 2012)

You have lovely hair.  I too take msm along with my prenatal, biotin faithfully.  I have recently just started taking trinessa birth control.  I'm kind of nervous about how the birth control will affect my hair.  My hair has grown a lot since I've been taking my supplements and its so thick pretty and healthy. My goal is waist length and I  have a long way to go but ill get there


----------



## reicee (Oct 16, 2012)

Silica? Okay this is new to me, once I get use to something I find something new.  I'm sacred to do silica.  I have to look into that one.  Now bamboo tea I can do.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 2, 2012)

Ive used all 3 for yrs. With MSM (1,000 mg/day) I noticed less shedding, and softer NG. Biotin and silica I seem to notice changes in my nails with faster hair growth.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Dec 15, 2012)

hair4today said:


> .http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.ca/p/bamboo-leaf-tea.html.  If you visit the site, you'll find out more about the benefits of incorporating silica in your diet to improve hair health.  I truly love the stuff and will always have  as part of my diet.  HHG.



just ordered the 30 day supply of the tea bags. cant wait to try it.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Dec 21, 2012)

Just got my bamboo tea.


----------



## manter26 (Dec 21, 2012)

Silica made my body hair on my legs and underarms really fine. It's the only hair on my body that wasn't fine. I stopped taking silica because I don't want the hair on my head to change. I can barely see the strands as it is.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Dec 22, 2012)

manter26 said:


> Silica made my body hair on my legs and underarms really fine. It's the only hair on my body that wasn't fine. I stopped taking silica because I don't want the hair on my head to change. I can barely see the strands as it is.


was a drastic change in fineness? i dont have thick strands. did it help with length?


----------



## genesislocks (Jan 2, 2013)

I've only taken 2 of the 3, Here's my take:

*Silica* 

The Good: Silica just works lol I looooove it. My skin feels hydrated and buttery soft, my hair looked soft and shiny. I second Jewell about nail growth. My nails with silica got longer and stronger. Even my "trouble" nails improved tremendously. 

The Bad: You have to be picky with the brand. You can't go cheap with silica. I've only used Flora Vegetal Silica with is a good $27-$30 per bottle :/ ....not cheap. Might have to switch to the oceanic silica. The good news is, You can still get plenty of silica from foods like green beans and bananas.

*Biotin*

The Good: I just started taking biotin a couple months ago. Only about 800mcg per day. BUT my hair is growing like a weed. Not quite as shiny and baby soft when I was taking silica...but it's growing really really fast. I measured my hair on the 21st and it ranged from 10.5/11inches to 12.3ishinches all around. I measured yesterday to give myself a trim and many areas were at least half an inch longer. It's a shame I had to trim it! 

The Bad: I don't think it's done anything else for my nails yet. So far I've only seen a difference in my hair growth rate. Also, I feel like biotin makes me thirsty  I've been obeying my thirst...but it's unquenchable man. 


*MSM*

I've never taken msm, but I've heard some good things. Are there any crazy side effects I should know about?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 2, 2013)

genesislocks said:


> I've only taken 2 of the 3, Here's my take:
> 
> *Silica*
> 
> ...




The only side effects I experienced with MSM is breast growth and random dreams. If you adjust your dosage that goes away. I mix mine in with orange juice as I can't stand the taste though. It would go well if you do smoothies and juices though.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I just started taking all 3 of them on 20 Dec.  I take: Biotin -1000mg, Horsetail Grass - 1760 mg, MSM - 2600 mg.  

I've not had any adverse affects as of now and I also read that MSM is great for curing eczema and I did notice an improvement in my skin about a week after starting the supplements.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Let me go and order some bamboo silica though..


----------



## genesislocks (Jan 3, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> The only side effects I experienced with MSM is breast growth and random dreams. If you adjust your dosage that goes away. I mix mine in with orange juice as I can't stand the taste though. It would go well if you do smoothies and juices though.



Thanks I think Ill give it a shot! How much boobage growth? Must be a great brand you're using, cus that sounds like a pretty good side effect to me lol. Strange dreams as in nightmares Or just alice in wonderland stuff?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 5, 2013)

genesislocks said:


> Thanks I think Ill give it a shot! How much boobage growth? Must be a great brand you're using, cus that sounds like a pretty good side effect to me lol. Strange dreams as in nightmares Or just alice in wonderland stuff?




I use the Vitamin Shoppe MSM powder brand. I take 4000 mg a day with a glass or orange juice. For me I went up up 1 cup size and I'm not complaining. It really helps my joints when I workout as well. As for the dreams I was doing double the dosage and they just got really trippy weird but not nightmare-esque. I kinda miss them though.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been using all three for some time now... Biotin and MSM since June and Bamboo since October.  I've been very consistent with taking all of them and can't really say which is working the best overall.  I will say that I got good growth (probably about an inch a month) before starting Bamboo... Bamboo has worked to really soften my hair and add shine.  I'm going to continue to use all three indefinitely.


----------



## vtoodler (Jan 10, 2013)

You can also eat cucumber. I hear that that's a good source of silica.


----------



## Imoan (Jan 11, 2013)

I been using the Bamboo Tea for about a week and WOWZERS, loving it, I can see improvement in my skin tone, hydrated, it will clean your system out too(good lawd) I drink two cups a day(using 1 tea bag a day).. Can't wait to see the benefits after a month of using it..


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 12, 2013)

I am taking msm powder, bamboo silica, silicea, biotin - let's grow!!


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 13, 2013)

Bamboo 300mg, Biotin 5mg, MSM 1000mg, garlic pills. Is that too much?  I have been consistent all of 2013.

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## brownladygodiva (Jan 18, 2013)

I have been using bamboo tea for about 4 months and my hair has grown the longest it has ever been it has thinned out but that might be more attributable to bad weave decisions. 
I have absolutely noticed my skin tone has improved a lot


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 18, 2013)

I also have been using bamboo tea and silica for awhile now and I love it!!!!  I had to stop MSM - I think it was making me have an upset stomach.  But I loved it for its health benefits and hair growth.


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 11, 2013)

Still going MSM 4,000, Bamboo silica, jarrow silica drops, mineral rich (lots of biotin, and b12)


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm going to look into ordering some bamboo tea from Nadge, but I'm already over my hair budget for the month of February, when I take into account my list for February 23rd double % day at Sally's.  I'll have to wait till next month to try it out.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Feb 14, 2013)

I think I need to stop with the silica. My bowel movements have been record breaking. I have to commence stealth ops and be sure no one is within radius before I use the bathroom at work.  

Haven't been bloated though.


----------



## MeechUK (Feb 14, 2013)

claud-uk said:


> If you're talking about this item: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300724233173#ht_1640wt_1187 I ordered this about 2 weeks ago and it's just arrived (I had it posted to Spain) but it's not what was advertised.  The seller sent Swanson Horsetail, no mention of Bamboo and only 500mg NOT 700mg.  I have just this second sent him an email and will update you when I get a reply.



I researched Silica and found a good quality and the best available was from the company Natures Best. Here's the link;

http://www.naturesbest.co.uk/silica-200mg-p780

MeechUK


----------



## fatimablush (Feb 14, 2013)

msm and bamboo tea...my skin looks good and my hair shedding isn't a lot like before.


----------



## Imoan (Feb 15, 2013)

Its has been a little over a month since I started drinking bamboo T, I started Jan 7th 2013, I drink 2 cups a day w/o out missing a day...  I loveeee the results, my skin has GREATLY improved, I have anemia, which makes my skin pale, brittle nails.  my nails are strong,longer hard to even cut them.  My eyebrow hairs have grown, I had a chicken pox scar over my left eye and the hairs have covered it up, it has even help with me feeling fatigue and weak.  I will be back with results on my hair once I take my box braids on in March/april... Thanks


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 16, 2013)

There is also colloidal silica. I also take the liquid form by Hubner called Silicea. It's a gel like consistency, disgusting but has shown to help with  hair growth, clear skin, and strong nails. I am taking this and the bamboo silica for a double whammy...


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm about to order the tea.   I hope it helps me get the last few inches I need to get to waist length.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 18, 2013)

bumping!!!!!!!


----------



## kimpaur (Mar 9, 2013)

.............any updates?


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 9, 2013)

been using bamboo silica for two weeks. No results yet, except slightly longer lashes.


----------



## gn1g (Apr 5, 2013)

soonergirl you all about it!

I would like to try the drops.  How are you progressing?


----------



## soonergirl (Apr 5, 2013)

gn1g Hey I am growing, cant tell if its increasing growth yet but my skin and nails are doing great... I am going to stick to this for at least 6 months... I have been more consistent with bamboo silica and the jarrow silica drops... gotta get better taking the hubner silica daily


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 6, 2013)

Bout to order bamboo tea. I loved the results I got from it.


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 6, 2013)

In January, I cut my hair from Collarbone length to mid Neck length. I've been taking MSM and Bamboo Silica caps from December. Now nearly 3 months later my hair is very near Collarbone length again...Yay!


----------



## gn1g (Apr 6, 2013)

*Has anyone noticed an increase in facial hair from the bamboo silica?*


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 6, 2013)

An unfortunate side effect gn1g. It just means I get them threaded more often. I'm willing to go through that little inconveniennce to get good (head) hair results.


----------



## mimi0410 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just curious any more updates? I've been following you ladies and the thread. Trying to get some ideas as I'm dealing with a major change in my hair. Excessive shedding and major thinning. I have fibroids and I believe the blood loss I experience monthly has been the contributing factor. I've just recently had some lab work done, I'm waiting on the results hoping they will shed some light. I'm really worried because the changes I see in my hair are so drastic whatever is going internally has to be serious. 

I did recently purchase some bamboo tea. So I can't wait to start that.


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bumping for more responses.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 9, 2013)

Biotin killed my stomach…

MSM is great but made me grow some hairs on my chinny chin chin…

I use horsetail and have been debating on the Bamboo Tea. So far, Silica is the only thing that proves to be effective and I actually like…


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone taking Horsetail supplements?


----------



## ilong (Jun 30, 2013)

I posted this in another thread but I will do a quick update here.   After taking biotin faithfully for 6 months (range of doses 1500mcg to 100mg) I am convinced it is not "a supplement that gives me results." Starting today I am discontinuing taking biotin and replacing it with Viviscal.  I purchased a 6 month supply so I  will take it daily for 6 months and monitor any improvement (GROWTH!!!).  
I take Bamboo Silica - but jury is still out.
I take powdered MSM  - but will begin adding Liquid MSM to oil blends for topical application.


----------



## toinette (Jul 7, 2013)

hair4today lindsaywhat regina07

is this the same Bamboo Tea you all are drinking: http://www.amazon.com/Wellness-Time.../ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AQY3M98GTNNAF


----------



## momi (Jul 13, 2013)

Bamboo Silica is a wonder drug.

I get at least 3/4" a month these days....


----------



## pink219 (Jul 13, 2013)

For me MSM was and still is it, I take it on and off... now I'm on, and I reallly like how it makes my new growth feel when I take it.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jul 13, 2013)

momi said:


> Bamboo Silica is a wonder drug.
> 
> I get at least 3/4" a month these days....



How much before?


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jul 13, 2013)

I bought some msm right now since I dont want to order online I just bought from walmart. Ill see what happens. When I get the money I can hopefully get the silica


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 13, 2013)

I've fallen off of vitamins, but I am going to rededicate myself to my vitamin intake and start by taking bamboo, biotin.. and collagen.. right now.


----------



## Tybi (Jul 13, 2013)

Zuleika, I know you were not talking to me but I have just ordered the bambooleaftea brand http://bambooleaftea.net which should be here Monday. Can't wait to start taking it. 

As a side note, this ladies business address is listed just down the street from my house. I was so excited that I drove over thinking I could just pick some up instead of ordering it online. Anyway the address turned out to be a damn UPS store lol. I ended up ordering it off of Amazon.

Anyway I have been having some serious hair issues since my baby was born last year. Toward December I began to experince horrible dryness and breakage. I implemented B vitimins into my regimen and my hair has turned around tremendously. I have had bad experiences with MSM in the past so I decided to try the bamboo tea. I hope this helps to at least strengthen my hair to prevent further breakage.


----------



## hair4today (Jul 13, 2013)

toinette said:


> hair4today lindsaywhat regina07
> 
> is this the same Bamboo Tea you all are drinking: http://www.amazon.com/Wellness-Time.../ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AQY3M98GTNNAF


toinette. I get my bamboo tea from http://bambooleaftea.net/ She has a ton of bamboo tea blends to choose from. My faves are the bamboo leaf (non blended),  mint medley and breakfast black. Delish


----------



## Lita (Jul 14, 2013)

Bamboo silica is awasome...I just restocked for the next 3 months..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 14, 2013)

gn1g said:


> *Has anyone noticed an increase in facial hair from the bamboo silica?*



gn1g Hi! Yes,I have to shave more often..lol..Comes in fast too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## pink219 (Jul 14, 2013)

momi said:


> Bamboo Silica is a wonder drug.
> 
> I get at least 3/4" a month these days....




Really...**Off to the order some bamboo silica**...


----------



## msbettyboop (Jul 14, 2013)

I definitely credit bamboo tea in addition to vigorous massaging every night and dermarolling for my hair regrowth in the bald spots. I order my bamboo tea from Nadege. I drink 1 cup every night with honey.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toinette (Jul 14, 2013)

so just ordered two 30 day supplies worth of tea. I need all the help i can get with promoting growth, especially with these edges


----------



## bklynLadee (Sep 19, 2013)

ilong said:


> I posted this in another thread but I will do a quick update here.   After taking biotin faithfully for 6 months (range of doses 1500mcg to 100mg) I am convinced it is not "a supplement that gives me results." Starting today I am discontinuing taking biotin and replacing it with Viviscal.  I purchased a 6 month supply so I  will take it daily for 6 months and monitor any improvement (GROWTH!!!).
> I take Bamboo Silica - but jury is still out.
> I take powdered MSM  - but will begin adding Liquid MSM to oil blends for topical application.



hey ilong how goes it with the viviscal?


----------



## ilong (Sep 19, 2013)

bklynLadee - My hair is growing but so far I am not seeing any growth greater than average growth.  October 1 will be 3 months of me taking Viviscal consistently. The claim is that results should be seen after two months.  If this is true and allowing for a margin for variability, I should see growth soon if Viviscal is going to work for me.  I will do a length check in October and compare to length checks from August and September.  I hope a growth spurt kicks in soon.


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 19, 2013)

momi said:


> Bamboo Silica is a wonder drug.
> 
> I get at least 3/4" a month these days....


 
I swear I thought it was just me! 

I took it for the first time 2nd week in August. Fast forward to a month later in Sept, I don't know if it is just me but it seemed like it grew 3/4 to 1 inch in the time. I will take pics tomorrow just to be sure and compare. If it is what I thought it was, I will post pics.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi all, would live to try the bamboo silica, the tea is not available here in uk! What brand do you all take and what strength ? Thanks


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 20, 2013)

^^^Swanson








$6.99 free shipping with $50 purchase, which is easy if you order a six month supply of Maxi Hair and Bamboo.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Imoan yes, please do update about the Viviscal. I was thinking about getting them. I am taking Nature's Life Marine Collagen now and want to try the bamboo tea.


----------



## ail221 (Sep 20, 2013)

I take all three actually,  I have been using msm the most consistently and  for the longest. Bamboo extract keeps my hair strong, I tried pulling a strand and it just wouldnt budge. Msm lengthens my growth phase and biotin helps with consistent growth.


----------



## bklynLadee (Sep 24, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> I swear I thought it was just me!
> 
> I took it for the first time 2nd week in August. Fast forward to a month later in Sept, I don't know if it is just me but it seemed like it grew 3/4 to 1 inch in the time. I will take pics tomorrow just to be sure and compare. If it is what I thought it was, I will post pics.




*momi* RegaLady which brands are yall using?


----------



## momi (Sep 24, 2013)

bklynLadee said:


> *momi* RegaLady which brands are yall using?



Swanson's...


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Just bought 3 more bottles of Swanson Bamboo silica. I take msm, and hydrolyzed collagen as well. Yay!


----------



## Qualitee (Oct 9, 2013)

What is the dose and how many times a day are you ladies taking Bamboo silica?


----------



## ilong (Oct 14, 2013)

Viviscal Update:

As of today, I have been taking Viviscal for exactly 15 weeks. *If* I have missed a dose it has only been two . Although my hair is growing, it is nothing above the average (~.5 inches per month). My daughter mentioned Saturday that she thought my hair was a lot thicker.

I had thought to post pics with updates this month, but I've decided to wait until December, which will complete a 6 month period of taking Viviscal.

My retention is EXCELLENT (I track lost hairs by placing the hair in a baggy and marking the date on the baggy.) I may have lost 10 strands in the last month. BUT I attribute this success to faithfully M&S and weekly rinses with garlic and tea (started in September). (I do the rinses on my granddaugther and the results are the same GREAT RETENTION) I mention this only to address the question if maybe poor retention thwarted length.

I PS 95% of the time and the only time I use heat is to flatiron ONE section of hair for a length check. I cleanse my hair (co-wash or shampoo) weekly and apply protein at least once a month. I don't have any health issues which would prevent Viviscal effectiveness. So, I would consider myself a very good candidate for taking the supplement and if it was effective I should see results. 

Given the cost of Viviscal if significant growth isn't realized by December, there will be no sound justification for me to re-purchase. I am researching Hairfinity but if the ingredients are the same as a basic HSN supplement (as indicated by another member) then I will pass. I've purchased a collagen supplement already - just in case. (I don't want to have a break in my regimen).

In summary, I don't have a basis for recommending Viviscal at this time. If my results change - I will update this post.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks ilong!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## ilong (Oct 29, 2013)

Froreal3 - my pleasure!
As a side note - I was lurking another forum and a member mentioned she called Viviscal and was told she should see results in 5-6 months.

I checked the website and for sure it now says 6 months for results.  I think Viviscal extended the "time to see results" from 2-3 months to 6 months because consumers have complained about "NO RESULTS".
It also appears the wording has been revised to NOT promote " grow hair long" but "achieve stronger, fuller, healthier hair".

VIVISCAL is  for hair growth IMO!  The last 2 months will be the final judge!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 30, 2013)

ilong said:


> Froreal3 - my pleasure!
> As a side note - I was lurking another forum and a member mentioned she called Viviscal and was told she should see results in 5-6 months.
> 
> I checked the website and for sure it now says 6 months for results.  I think Viviscal extended the "time to see results" from 2-3 months to 6 months because consumers have complained about "NO RESULTS".
> ...



*side eyeing Viviscal*

ETA: ilong for the price they charge people should be seeing results in 2 weeks! Might as well buy some dag on MN for all that mess!


----------



## ElegantExotic (Nov 3, 2013)

hair4today said:


> regina07, I agree with what the previous posters said about silica. Have not tried biotin as a supplement on its own to form an opinion.  I have been using MSM for over a year and although I love  MSM for the internal health benefits plus softening of new growth, however, it had no impact in lessening the shedding and breakage.  I recently went through a period of intense shedding and subsequent breakage brought on by the use of Wen. I tried a bunch of  things, henna, cassia, black tea rinses, garlic conditioners and although I saw some reduced shedding, none of these stopped the shedding completely until I incorporated silica in my diet by drinking bamboo leaf tea. As stated above by lindsaywhat, bamboo has high levels of silica. I started drinking bamboo leaf tea approx 30 days ago and the result was immediate.  Over time, I noticed that my hair felt stronger, less fragile and prone to breakage and the shedding has completely stopped.  My wash day has seen significant decrease in breakage when detangling.  My nails also grew like weeds. Best of all the bamboo leaf tea taste so nice and mild that I can drink cup a day which is enjoyable to me.  I purchased the bamboo leaf tea from a blogger named Nadege over at relaxed hair health. Here is the link if you're interested...http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.ca/p/bamboo-leaf-tea.html.  If you visit the site, you'll find out more about the benefits of incorporating silica in your diet to improve hair health.  I truly love the stuff and will always have  as part of my diet.  HHG.



I just ordered the tea! I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Lita (Nov 3, 2013)

Qualitee said:


> What is the dose and how many times a day are you ladies taking Bamboo silica?



Qualitee Hi! 300mg once,2x's a day..600mg all together..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ilong (Dec 27, 2013)

I compared the growth difference in my length check pictures and noticed something interesting.  Prior to October hair growth was better than it was in November and December.  I was still taking Viviscal and my HSN vitamins - but I ran out of Bamboo silica during September so I couldn't take them.  It may be too early to make the claim - but it appears the bamboo contributed quite a bit to my growth.

I re-stocked and began it about December 10th.  I purchased enough for 3 months.  I will definitely monitor my growth.  

Lita - ITA with you - Bamboo Extract (Silica) is great stuff! 
BTW- I decided to just take YouTheory collagen as a replacement for Viviscal.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 28, 2013)

ilong 

I noticed that bamboo extract made my hair bulbs bigger when I evaluate my shed hair,


----------



## Lita (Dec 28, 2013)

Bamboo is the bomb.com Yep,can't go without it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BFeathers (May 26, 2014)

Of bamboo and MSM which is better?

I'm a little wary of MSM just because of a lot of what I've read.

When I take down this install I'll examine the biotin effects. I think it's helping. I had started thinning due to stretching and manipulating.

I had heard of biotin forever and then MSM and now silicia as the new "it" thing is making me pause. Just because it feels like it's all of a sudden the new thing. Enough people have been taking biotin and MSM for years for me to feel more secure with them.

I doubt it'll do deep damage but of all 3 I do worry about taking MSM and it doing the most damage. Just the idea of something chaning my hair texture sounds good but then kind of scary. Like first it's all wavy then it starts to fall out or something all while I have weird dreams of becoming bald then wake up looking like Steve Harvey.


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Aug 7, 2014)

I just received my bamboo silica and msm powder today. A bit scared to try biotin but I'll see how these 2 go.


----------



## melahnee (Aug 7, 2014)

I have taken all of them for 6 months or more at one point or another. Of these three, the one I cannot be without......
SILICA. Biotin gives me the same results as supplements from walgreens and such and makes me break out. MSM I think makes my hair grow stronger, not so much faster. Also makes me breakout.
Silica...gives me about 3/4" a month. Haven't missed a single day since I started. I take Silica and MSM daily for a while now.
I take Phytophanere vitamins on and off. Just got on Manetabolism last month.


----------



## melahnee (Aug 7, 2014)

How many Silica(Swanson) supplements do you ladies take daily and do you take them together, if more than one? I take one, but I heard it's good to take one every 12 hours (forgot where I read that)


----------



## fluffyforever (Aug 8, 2014)

I just bought some bamboo tea online and biotin pills at the store. I hope this combo can help strengthen my hair and nails. My nails are always peeling and breaking just Ike my hair.


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 15, 2014)

biotin makes me breakout :\


----------



## atlien11 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have been taking Biotin in the form of Reservage Keratin Supplements (look it up on amazon). No breakouts but it makes my skin really oily. I don't care tho, i want long hair. I just bought some face blotting tissues for sephora and called it a day 

I have also paired the Keratin supplements with Silica and msm. I think everything depends on what your body is lacking. Silica is going to show u the most results if you are deficient in it. Same if you are not getting enough B vitamins (biotin) or foods with a sulfur content (MSM). Even protein and iron play their roles.

I take these at specified times throughout the day (very rarely together), but i always pair each set with a vitamin C tab for maximum absorption.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 17, 2014)

atlien11 I just ordered my new set of vitamins and herbs and I added Keratin supplements to it. I'm thinking of taking 1 per day. How are you liking the Keratin supplements you bought. I got a 2 month supply, also my body seems to show the efficacy of these things pretty fast usually.


----------



## sugaplum (Sep 27, 2014)

I voted for i take them all.

I did take biotin once but it gave me terrible headaches and breakouts.  I now take GNC Ultra Nourishair and GNC Mega Mega multi-vitamins.  Biotin, MSM and Silica are all in these pills. I do take 1 additional MSM 1,000mg


----------



## lenu80 (Sep 27, 2014)

So far I've been taking biotin 1000mg and a b-vitamin from Walmart which has 500mg biotin along with vitamin c. I also juice veggies and fruits. 
  I'm about to jump on the silica tea bandwagon. Just scared of taking pills.


----------



## sugaplum (Sep 27, 2014)

lenu80 - Ooooh this silica tea sounds amazing!  where do you get it?


----------



## Kmonae (Sep 28, 2014)

Im taking oceanic silica by solgar, is there a difference between that and bamboo silica? I bought based on reviews on amazon, a lot if people claimed to get hair and nail growth from it.


----------



## lenu80 (Sep 28, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> lenu80 - Ooooh this silica tea sounds amazing!  where do you get it?



Sorry everyone typing via my cell, I meant bamboo tea from bambooleaftea.net


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Nov 18, 2014)

I started taking biotin. Small dose initially (1,000 once a day) now I have bumped it up to twice a day.
Still take bamboo silica daily. MSM whenever I remember. 

I've noticed since adding biotin, my hair is growing a bit faster. 4 weeks post relaxer felt like 5 weeks.

To be fair, I have also started using Avalon organics thickening shampoo (which I believe has this stuff in it) and Shea Moisture growth milk.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Nov 18, 2014)

I cant' take biotin and i'm pushing it now because I'm taking gummies that have biotion in them.  So I'm up'ing my water.  I will break out with horrible acne so just trying to take it easy with how much I'm consuming.  Hopefully I won't get the same reaction with the gummies.  

Silica ---Vitaminshoppe had the liquid form of it and I used it in my smoothies and have to say I did notice a lot of thicker hair and nail growth.  I'm going to go back and do silica.  

MSM --- I've tried it but it makes me have vivid dreams so I need my sleep and have no time for crazy vivid dreams.  

I saw someone mentioned Keratin as well I may try that with the silica.  I need to narrow my vitamins down. I don't mind taking the gummies, then I have a prenatal vitamin for a multi vitamin already.  But I don't think that would be too bad.


----------



## GeminiGem (Nov 18, 2014)

I am on my 2nd day of MSM..... I hope I don't have crazy dreams.


----------



## AmethystLily (Nov 21, 2014)

Can't comment on silica (haven't tried it).
Biotin was a no-go for my skin.  I tried it and had to stop after a few days because my acne worsened.
As for MSM, I don't know whether it's doing anything different for my hair. I've hit a plateau retention wise, but that has more to do with my external regimen (having trouble with dryness). MSM does wonders for my skin. I just put about a teaspoon of the powdered form into my water bottle and sip it through the day.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

AmethystLily said:


> Can't comment on silica (haven't tried it). Biotin was a no-go for my skin.  I tried it and had to stop after a few days because my acne worsened. As for MSM, I don't know whether it's doing anything different for my hair. I've hit a plateau retention wise, but that has more to do with my external regimen (having trouble with dryness). MSM does wonders for my skin. I just put about a teaspoon of the powdered form into my water bottle and sip it through the day.


  what is it doing for your skin?


----------



## Adelta89 (Nov 21, 2014)

Not a big fan of Biotin. I just don't think it ever helped me plus it made me bloat.  The only MSM I used is when I took the Ultra Nourish Hair by GNC. (It has 500 mg I believe). I took those about a year and I felt my hair thickened and grew but it took a good 6-7 months to start seeing results but then I read so much about MSM and I decided to back off it.  I love love Bamboo Silica. I've been using it for about 4-5 months and I've had steady growth but I've also been taking  Priteva( only 1 a day).  This combo has strengthened my hair and really no breakage. I shed normal but have had good growth.  Bamboo silica will be a staple because I love what it also does for my skin.  Silica builds collagen. That is very important as you age to ward off wrinkles.

My vote would be 1) Bamboo Silica  because of what it does for my hair and skin. 2) MSM .. Good for thickening and retention, 3) Biotin, It's  ok. Most vitamin supplements have biotin but I'd never take a high dosage Biotin only supplement.


----------



## AmethystLily (Nov 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> what is it doing for your skin?



I get a nice "glow" when I take it consistently. I also notice my acne clears up fast, and the scars seem to fade faster. There have been times where I had a big, painful pimple start to form, only to recede by the next day. Normally I KNOW it would have gotten red and ugly and taken a week to go away (they come around my TOM which coincidentally [with MSM] seems lighter and less crampy). But with the MSM, sometimes those huge bumps don't form at all.


----------



## GeminiGem (Nov 21, 2014)

I could use a nice glow!


----------



## Mmfood (Nov 21, 2014)

Every time I tried to use Biotin, it broke out my chin in painful subskin acne and left scars that are still noticeable. I tried slowly taking small doses, and I drank more water even though it's my main drink. I still got the bumps. I take pride in my skin so I was very disappointed in Biotin. Never using it again.


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Nov 23, 2014)

How small were the small doses?

I'm take 1000 in morning and another at night. 
I think next month I'll try adding another dose at lunch. 
So far my skin seems fine *knocks on wood*

All the stuff I'm taking, my hair is definitely feeling thicker at the roots.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 13, 2014)

obsessed with bamboo tea!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 14, 2014)

Kurlee said:


> obsessed with bamboo tea!


  is it working for you, or do you just like the taste?


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 15, 2014)

Kurlee said:


> obsessed with bamboo tea!



Where do you buy it? How it it working for you?


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 15, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> is it working for you, or do you just like the taste?





greenandchic said:


> Where do you buy it? How it it working for you?



love the taste, but it's too early to tell if it's working.  I bought Uncle Lee's Bamboo Tea locally.


----------



## Mingus (Dec 15, 2014)

.....................................


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Mingus, i'm currently taking 10,000mcg of biotin as well....how much zinc are you taking?


----------



## Jewell (Feb 9, 2015)

AmethystLily said:


> I get a nice "glow" when I take it consistently. I also notice my acne clears up fast, and the scars seem to fade faster. There have been times where I had a big, painful pimple start to form, only to recede by the next day. Normally I KNOW it would have gotten red and ugly and taken a week to go away (they come around my TOM which coincidentally [with MSM] seems lighter and less crampy). But with the MSM, sometimes those huge bumps don't form at all.




MSM is a detoxifier, so it will definitely help with skin and blood issues. I have been taking it over 10 years, and I have seen it help with both TOM, GI health, and bone/joint health. Drinking lots of water on MSM, biotin, and silica is absolutely critical. If im not mistaken, MSM is water-soluble and water helps to distribute it evenly.

Average recommended dose for a 150 lb person is 2,000-6,000 mg per day. I take 1,500-3,000 per day (120 lbs +/-), and i mainly drink water, about a gallon per day because I take a lot of other supplements as well. Whatever your body does not use will be excreted by the kidneys in urine.


----------



## julzinha (Aug 28, 2015)

Bump Bump!! Any recent opinions about these three.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm currently using biotin.  I get my silica dosage from Mineral Rich and my MSM from both my hair vitamins. 

Strong hair. Older stands thickening up and less hairs in my comb and I comb daily; I'm trying to reduce this though once I get a weave done.


----------



## ilong (Aug 29, 2015)

@julzhina -I would place MSM at the top of my list.  Most members take biotin and no one is reporting "better than average ( 1/2") growth.  Silica is unknown.
When I am steadfast on taking MSM - my hair appears thicker.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2015)

I voted: _"I use them all"_ because I think my Hair Vitamins, Collagen and other supplements I take all have some sort of MSM, Silica, Biotin etc.....

Also, I have several hair products that contain them.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2015)

I take them all but in my honest opinion, I find MSM to be the one supplement that gives my hair a growth boost and it seems not to shed so much, I don't know, it might just be me though.


----------



## julzinha (Aug 30, 2015)

Aggie said:


> I take them all but in my honest opinion, I find MSM to be the one supplement that gives my hair a growth boost and it seems not to shed so much, I don't know, it might just be me though.


MSM seems to the most universally beneficial supplement.


----------



## ilong (Aug 30, 2015)

@julzinha - that would be by assessment as well.  Like @IDareT'sHair  - I take other supplements which have all three ingredients, however as I've already posted, my hair appears thicker when I take standalone MSM along with my other supplements.   I saw a picture of my hair from 2013 - when I was steadfast on my MSM - and I couldn't believe how thick and long my hair was at the time.   I had the same experience in 2010 soon after my hair grew from "clip on phony pony" breakage. 

I should be able to validate my theory by December as I have been steadfast on taking MSM daily.   I take 8g daily in my protein smoothie.

I take Ultra Botanicals brand - what brand is everyone else taking?


----------



## julzinha (Aug 30, 2015)

ilong said:


> @julzinha - that would be by assessment as well.  Like @IDareT'sHair  - I take other supplements which have all three ingredients, however as I've already posted, my hair appears thicker when I take standalone MSM along with my other supplements.   I saw a picture of my hair from 2013 - when I was steadfast on my MSM - and I couldn't believe how thick and long my hair was at the time.   I had the same experience in 2010 soon after my hair grew from "clip on phony pony" breakage.
> 
> I should be able to validate my theory by December as I have been steadfast on taking MSM daily.   I take 8g daily in my protein smoothie.
> 
> I take Ultra Botanicals brand - what brand is everyone else taking?


I take Vitacost capsules because from what I've read the best MSM is optimsm and it's sold through a bunch of different companies, such as Kala Health, Doctors Best, and more


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2015)

I take Jarrow Formulas brand


----------



## ilong (Aug 30, 2015)

@julzinha and @Aggie - you are right OptiMsm is known as the best.  I knew/know this and I don't know why I started with Ultra Botanicals - maybe because of the grams per serving.  In 2010 I was taking as much as 16g daily-  (Stopped because of headaches,insomnia and nightmares)   I would have to take too much of the other brands to get that high dosage.


----------



## julzinha (Aug 30, 2015)

ilong said:


> @julzinha and @Aggie - you are right OptiMsm is known as the best.  I knew/know this and I don't know why I started with Ultra Botanicals - maybe because of the grams per serving.  In 2010 I was taking as much as 16g daily-  (Stopped because of headaches,insomnia and nightmares)   I would have to take too much of the other brands to get that high dosage.


I'm considering trying the flakes. It'll just be cheaper for me and easier to take especially if I want to eventually take around 10,000. What I've found with OptiMSM is that it is effective even at low dosages. I think this is a for life supplement, I've seen effects all over my body including longer, thicker hair, tighter and clearer skin, shorter periods, fuller breast, more energy, better joints, no soreness after exercise. It's like as I increase the dosage the results are better, I just started taking 8,000 and want to move to 10,000 in January.


----------



## ilong (Aug 30, 2015)

@julzinha - we are definitely on the same page.  I plan to increase my dosage as well.   I think I will continue taking the ULtra Botanicals (UB), in the mornings, until I use my last container, but also purchase and take 2g of one othe OptiMSM brands, (afternoon).   Some years ago, I read in one study that high dosages of MSM (40g-60g) help treats certain illness (diabetes, high chlolesteral, high blood pressure, etc.).  Praise God, I am not afflicted with any of these illnesses, so I don't see myself taking the 40g-60g mega-doses of MSM.  I see similar benefits, but I just don't like/need "fuller breasts".


----------



## nymane (Apr 9, 2016)

BUMP any updates?


----------



## ilong (Apr 9, 2016)

@nymane - I must admit  - in January I fell off the wagon but believe or not this morning - I reached in the fridge and grabbed one of my DIY vitamin packs and started back on my regimen, including taking MSM.  

But as I've mentioned in several other posts - I have been taking MSM on and off for many years and it is always beneficial for me.

As a comparison, I can tell you that my skin is not as clear and vibrant, nails are drier, hair is not looking as healthy and not growing as much.   However, I can't blame the lack on hair growth on not taking  MSM but I do believe it is a contributor.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 9, 2016)

So, I chose "I take them all".

The first time I tried biotin and MSM, I didn't see any real growth.  But, I tried again starting in January.  This time I started eating more protein and exercising.  So far, I have a little extra length but more volume.  I've also started to regrow my thinning areas.  I posted a couple pictures in a thread that shows what this approach did in just two months.  https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/how-did-you-know.787057/#post-22518399

Right now I take, biotin 10000, 6000 units MSM and I drink bamboo tea for silica.  I also eat  two garlic cloves daily.


----------



## Harina (Apr 30, 2016)

msbettyboop said:


> I definitely credit bamboo tea in addition to vigorous massaging every night and dermarolling for my hair regrowth in the bald spots. I order my bamboo tea from Nadege. I drink 1 cup every night with honey.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Did your hair ever fill in completely??


----------



## msbettyboop (May 1, 2016)

Harina said:


> Did your hair ever fill in completely??



YES! Although I did a bunch of other things as well . Lemme go find a link.


----------



## BlackRinse (May 1, 2016)

My hair is growing so much after discovering Bamboo Extract (Silica) on this forum. I drink Bamboo leaf tea (2 cups) and take the capsules. I went up from 200 to 600mg daily. When I got a better brand. I re-introduced msm back into my diet as well for health reasons. But I remember msm giving me good results in the past. So can't wait to see the combo effects.


----------



## Daina (May 2, 2016)

BlackRinse said:


> My hair is growing so much after discovering Bamboo Extract (Silica) on this forum. I drink Bamboo leaf tea (2 cups) and take the capsules. I went up from 200 to 600mg daily. When I got a better brand. I re-introduced msm back into my diet as well for health reasons. But I remember msm giving me good results in the past. So can't wait to see the combo effects.



@BlackRinse, I just started drinking the tea and I'm hoping to see results with it. How long have you been taking the silica supplements and the tea? I use the Beautifully Bamboo brand of the tea. How long before you noticed additional length?

I got good growth and thickness with MSM but had to stop taking as it made my cycle stay on for 4 weeks straight.


----------

